# Blood test in Croatia



## stu7771 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi does any one know how I go about getting a blood test whilst I am away in Croatia. I am leaving the UK on Friday for a months stay in Croatia.

I had an appointment last week with my Oncologist and my liver function is poor and if the results have not improved this week he feels that I will need a couple of tests whilst I am away.

Has any one had to do this in the past?

I am going to the island of Krk for the first week or the whole month depending on if we wish to move on or not. 

Thanks Sue


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

stu7771 said:


> Hi does any one know how I go about getting a blood test whilst I am away in Croatia. I am leaving the UK on Friday for a months stay in Croatia.
> 
> I had an appointment last week with my Oncologist and my liver function is poor and if the results have not improved this week he feels that I will need a couple of tests whilst I am away.
> 
> ...


There will be Doctors and hospitals in the town of Krk 
English is widely spoken in Croatia and the GP's will be fluent.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Wupert said:


> stu7771 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi does any one know how I go about getting a blood test whilst I am away in Croatia. I am leaving the UK on Friday for a months stay in Croatia.
> ...


PS http://www.krk.hr/en/the_island_of_Krk/service_information


----------



## DerekAud (Sep 24, 2011)

We got back from Krk last week, and whilst there my wife had an accident on her bike and was taken to the hospital for a stitch and treatment. They were very efficient and spoke good English. I am sure they can take blood but I don't know about getting blood results. We had to show the E111 medical card and the treatment was free. Hope this helps.


----------



## stu7771 (Jul 22, 2011)

DerekAud

Sorry to hear about your wife's accident but it does help me. I do think that I may need to pay for the couple of tests I need.

I was worried that there may not be any large medical infrastructure on the island. I will send a message to the camp site at Silo where we stayed last year and are planning to stay for our first week. They were really helpful last year when LuLu's alternator packed up.

Wupert thanks for the link.

Sue


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

I went to tourist information in Spain for advice, help and translation of hat I required. Technician didn't speak English but, hey, what's google translate for.
very helpful so hopefully the TI in Croatia will be as good
Results back in less than 24 hours too.


sue


----------



## stu7771 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks Sue

I did not think of TI had to use them a number of times on trip last year. A good idea.

Sue


----------

